# One stone one month :-)



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 4, 2016)

It's one month since I stood on the scales in a very long time.

I've lost 1 stone exactly. 2 and a half to go, to see me at 11 stone 12 pounds; my ideal BMI.

No doubt some water weight, but I think I am trimming up a bit.

Face looks thinner and my wrists and arms, my collar bones are on show, and the bottom ribs above my tum.

Been trying to gradually bring my carbs down over the last month. Last couple of days been ultra low carb, just veg and a bit of lentils and humous. No bread, rice, pasta. Starting to get used to the low carb (it was hard to start with).

I'm reading the 8week lower sugar diet. This is inspiring me to keep hard at the weight loss.

I'm going to see if I can do another stone this month...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2016)

Excellent progress PG!  Well done, good to see your efforts bearing fruit (so to speak!) 

Hope the weight loss continues and you achieve your target


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2016)

Good for you


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2016)

Keep going & good luck


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 4, 2016)

That's brilliant Pinky.  You must be bloomin' chuffed.  Just keep on doing what you're doing...it clearly works.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> That's brilliant Pinky.  You must be bloomin' chuffed.  Just keep on doing what you're doing...it clearly works.



It's a bit organised chaos to be honest. The only consistent things are;

No booze juice or diet drinks (green tea,coffee, water only) and lots of water.

Trying to think l about every calorie and carb I stick in my mouth. Trying to go as low carb as I can.

I have a kiwi or a few blackberries every day. Sometimes a mouthful of chilli spiced seeds (you need to chew for ages before you swallow and one mouthful leaves a nice wodge of filling in the stomach).

I am walking more. Also got put my resistance band for some strength work.

It's early days, I have a long way to go. But so far so good


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't know if you would find it helpful, but I log everything I eat, my daily exercise and even my mood at https://supertracker.usda.gov/. 
The site allows you to set targets, examine the nutritional content of what you're eating and generate reports.  This had an unexpected outcome for me.

After about six months I could see that all of my over-consumption occurred when I was with my boyfriend.  Having identified this 'problem area' I tried to address it.  Our relationship was very 'food based'...involving going out to eat and drink and planning and cooking elaborate feasts.  Unfortunately, he was happy with the way things were and didn't want anything to change.  In fact, he constantly undermined my efforts to lose weight...telling me that I was beautiful just as I was and tempting me with 'treats'.  He was, in fact, 'a feeder'.  As a direct result of changing my diet and my lifestyle I'm therefore flying solo for the first time in many years.  However, I feel healthy, full of energy and ready for new adventures.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 4, 2016)

You should go back and read your very first post Pinky.  You've come a long way in a very short time.


----------



## weecee (Sep 5, 2016)

Congratulations to you Pink Grapefruit.  You are doing well. Very inspiring


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 6, 2016)

weecee said:


> Congratulations to you Pink Grapefruit.  You are doing well. Very inspiring



Thanks, that's very kind 

Last 5 days has been a very very low carb, no bread pasta rice potatoes. Perhaps 30-50g of carbs a day. The fat is melting off.

It's making me feel more positive, I hope that less visceral fate will take me off meds in time.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

Yippee for LCFF!!!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 7, 2016)

Well done, PinkyG. That's brilliant.


----------



## JTI (Sep 7, 2016)

Wonderful to see such great progress.  How are your sugar levels?


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 7, 2016)

Congratulations, that is just awesome......


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm down 7lb from my last report, hitting 14stone even this morning. So 1.5 stone lost and 2 stone (eek) to go. Low carbing going well. I've eaten lots of fresh Colli rice this week. I just grate it then microwave it and it is sweet and lovely textured!

(Tbh I'm not sure about my goal weight, I think I will just keep reviewing until I am happy. I'm medium heavy build and 5'11" the BMI stuff says I need to be 75kg or 11.5 stone which is jenson button thin).


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> I'm down 7lb from my last report, hitting 14stone even this morning. So 1.5 stone lost and 2 stone (eek) to go. Low carbing going well. I've eaten lots of fresh Colli rice this week. I just grate it then microwave it and it is sweet and lovely textured!
> 
> (Tbh I'm not sure about my goal weight, I think I will just keep reviewing until I am happy. I'm medium heavy build and 5'11" the BMI stuff says I need to be 75kg or 11.5 stone which is jenson button thin).


Well done!  I think that, at a certain point, the number becomes less relevant than what you are happy with


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 8, 2016)

Second month has passed. I'm down by 10lb. So total loss 24lb and down to 13st11lb. I am a bit disappointed. I was hoping for more. But I've had a lot of stress this last two weeks, and interrupted and shortened sleep. I know these both impact my weight loss. My goal is just under 12st so I am around 1/2 way to that goal.


----------



## Robin (Oct 8, 2016)

Well done on your stickability! That's an excellent achievement. I think a lot of people see a slowing of their weight loss around the half way mark, and a lot give up, so good for you to keep going, I'm sure you'll see equally good results in the next few weeks.


----------



## KateR (Oct 8, 2016)

Well done PG. It's going in the right direction. We won't recognise you soon!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 8, 2016)

You're going great guns Pinky.  Keep up the good work.

There's one more thing you can do to rev up your fat burning and that's Intermittent Fasting...which isn't as difficult as it sounds. I 'fast' between my evening meal and breakfast the following morning. I try to make this period as long as I can be eating relatively early in the evening and having my breakfast just before I leave for work. I don't do it every day because I have a life. However, if I'm not doing anything in the evening I use that as opportunity to do a fast. Sometimes I can do 4 or 5 in a week and sometimes less. This presentation explains how it works.  It's an easy watch because Dr Fung is really good at 
getting his message across. It clarifies so many things...






...and best of all, it works. It also explains why I've spent years and years losing and then regaining weight...which is the last thing I want to happen after all the effort I've put in.

Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Superheavy (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi PinkG,

Doing some great progress there, and hope you can keep working it down to your goal weight. You're also not the only one to hit a plateau with weight loss, it won't be a constantly flat line heading downwards on the chart, as long as it doesn't go up I still like to think of it as progress when I look at mine!


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for all your comments.

I'm gonna get lean and stay lean. No two ways about it. I'm a born again low carber lol!

Still aiming for just under 12st and will set that as my Gandalf bridge of doom weight.

I'm hoping I will be getting close by Christmas.

Drinking water like there is no tomorrow and resistance training every day.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 17, 2016)

Hit my 2 stone lossed at the weekend, so 28lb in 2.5 months to make me 189lb. Waist round belly button down 3 inches, so hopefully some viceral fat loss (which is my main reason for the diet). Not had a drop of alchohol.

Loss seems to be more noticeable now as bones long buried reveal themselves ribs, collar bones). This is giving me a boost, as I am probably my biggest critique, and demand to see results to get positive reinforcement of my efforts! I'm now wearing 16.5" shirts (from 17.5"), and fitted ones too which is nice. Had to bin my old shirts they were like spinacers! I'm wearing 36-38" trousers depending on make, and on my last belt hole - so new belt needed soon. I suppose needing new smaller clothes is good, but expensive. thank god for tesco!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 17, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> Hit my 2 stone lossed at the weekend, so 28lb in 2.5 months to make me 189lb. Waist round belly button down 3 inches, so hopefully some viceral fat loss (which is my main reason for the diet). Not had a drop of alchohol.
> 
> Loss seems to be more noticeable now as bones long buried reveal themselves ribs, collar bones). This is giving me a boost, as I am probably my biggest critique, and demand to see results to get positive reinforcement of my efforts! I'm now wearing 16.5" shirts (from 17.5"), and fitted ones too which is nice. Had to bin my old shirts they were like spinacers! I'm wearing 36-38" trousers depending on make, and on my last belt hole - so new belt needed soon. I suppose needing new smaller clothes is good, but expensive. thank god for tesco!


Excellent progress...you must be bloomin' delighted.
Get yourself on Ebay mate.  I have a wardrobe stuffed full of other people's cast offs.  You can then sell the stuff again when it's too big and replace it with smaller sizes.
(Are my Scottish roots showing?)


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 17, 2016)

Great progress.
I sold all my old size 22/24 (and some 26) clothes at a boot sale. They went like hot cakes!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> Hit my 2 stone lossed at the weekend, so 28lb in 2.5 months to make me 189lb. Waist round belly button down 3 inches, so hopefully some viceral fat loss (which is my main reason for the diet). Not had a drop of alchohol.
> 
> Loss seems to be more noticeable now as bones long buried reveal themselves ribs, collar bones). This is giving me a boost, as I am probably my biggest critique, and demand to see results to get positive reinforcement of my efforts! I'm now wearing 16.5" shirts (from 17.5"), and fitted ones too which is nice. Had to bin my old shirts they were like spinacers! I'm wearing 36-38" trousers depending on make, and on my last belt hole - so new belt needed soon. I suppose needing new smaller clothes is good, but expensive. thank god for tesco!


Fabulous! Well done on all your efforts!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> You're going great guns Pinky.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> There's one more thing you can do to rev up your fat burning and that's Intermittent Fasting...which isn't as difficult as it sounds. I 'fast' between my evening meal and breakfast the following morning. I try to make this period as long as I can be eating relatively early in the evening and having my breakfast just before I leave for work. I don't do it every day because I have a life. However, if I'm not doing anything in the evening I use that as opportunity to do a fast. Sometimes I can do 4 or 5 in a week and sometimes less. This presentation explains how it works.  It's an easy watch because Dr Fung is really good at
> getting his message across. It clarifies so many things...
> ...


Hi Marsbartoastie...just watched that...fascinating...and I understood it...going to give it a try...Thank you.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 17, 2016)

I very rarely have anything after dinner these days so I fast for at least 10 hours between dinner and breakfast every day.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 17, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Marsbartoastie...just watched that...fascinating...and I understood it...going to give it a try...Thank you.


Glad you found it helpful Bubbsie.  Dr Fung really knows how to get his message across.  The presentation clarified a number of things for me and I'm extremely grateful to Bilbie who first sent me the link.  

If  you're interested I can hook you up with two further presentations which I've found invaluable.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 17, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> I very rarely have anything after dinner these days so I fast for at least 10 hours between dinner and breakfast every day.


That's the way to go PG.  IT drains the system of other available fuel sources and forces the body to burn fat.  Having discovered how effective it is I'm a little bit in love with IT...and as Dr Fung says...it's simple.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Glad you found it helpful Bubbsie.  Dr Fung really knows how to get his message across.  The presentation clarified a number of things for me and I'm extremely grateful to Bilbie who first sent me the link.
> 
> If  you're interested I can hook you up with two further presentations which I've found invaluable.


Absolutely MB...I enjoyed listening...worried when I saw it was over thirty minutes long...however...it went so quickly...his style is easy to listen to...yes please if you have more...send them on...thank you.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 17, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Excellent progress...you must be bloomin' delighted.
> Get yourself on Ebay mate.  I have a wardrobe stuffed full of other people's cast offs.



I'm pleased, but I wouldn't say delighted. I'm still mid way along the deathstar run, trying not to be cocky, and staying on target. I am a huge self critic, and know that a) I have to get down nice and trim, b) it has to stay that way. I am a paleo in my man cave lol!

I would like an electric blue suit, so will have a look on eBay to see what I can find.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 17, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> I'm pleased, but I wouldn't say delighted. I'm still mid way along the deathstar run, trying not to be cocky, and staying on target. I am a huge self critic, and know that a) I have to get down nice and trim, b) it has to stay that way. I am a paleo in my man cave lol!
> 
> I would like an electric blue suit, so will have a look on eBay to see what I can find.


The good news is that the volume of a sphere dictates that 1 stone of fat on a large sphere only forms a thin layer.  However, 1 stone on a smaller sphere represents a much thicker layer.  The smaller you are...the greater the inch loss for the same weigh loss.  Hurrah!


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 17, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> The good news is that the volume of a sphere dictates that 1 stone of fat on a large sphere only forms a thin layer.  However, 1 stone on a smaller sphere represents a much thicker layer.  The smaller you are...the greater the inch loss for the same weigh loss.  Hurrah!



Ha that sounds like a sheldon cooper line. Boy I hope that is the case. Seemed to take a while to lose the first inch round the waist but now seems to be picking up a bit in that particular area. I'm a bit loose and soft in places, but hopefully that will improve given time.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 17, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> Ha that sounds like a sheldon cooper line. Boy I hope that is the case. Seemed to take a while to lose the first inch round the waist but now seems to be picking up a bit in that particular area. I'm a bit loose and soft in places, but hopefully that will improve given time.


I could do the maths for you...or you could just take my word for it and watch those inches melt away.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 17, 2016)

When I lost my weight (7 stone in total) by oh kept on comparing my behind to a Shar Pei dog!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 17, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> When I lost my weight (7 stone in total) by oh kept on comparing my behind to a Shar Pei dog!


The cheeky beggar!


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 17, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> When I lost my weight (7 stone in total) by oh kept on comparing my behind to a Shar Pei dog!



Lol that's harsh! Congrats on that loss; inspiring.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 17, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> Lol that's harsh! Congrats on that loss; inspiring.



There are worse things he could say to me. He also offered to sort out the saggy bits with his staple gun!!! But he loves me wobbly bits included.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> When I lost my weight (7 stone in total) by oh kept on comparing my behind to a Shar Pei dog!


OMG Stitch...no idea you'd lost so much weight...fantastic...must tap you for a few tips on Friday...well done...agree with MB...cheeky beggar...I have a staple gun...got it to upholster the chairs...haven't used it yet...if I get as far as you have...it may come in handy


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll show you my before and after pics on Friday Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I'll show you my before and after pics on Friday Bubbsie.


Okay...and you can see my driving licence photo...it's vile...maybe I'll wait until after lunch before I show you


----------



## Carolg (Oct 17, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Excellent progress...you must be bloomin' delighted.
> Get yourself on Ebay mate.  I have a wardrobe stuffed full of other people's cast offs.  You can then sell the stuff again when it's too big and replace it with smaller sizes.
> (Are my Scottish roots showing?)


Or look in charity shops. They were my best friend when I lost weight,but mostly donating


----------



## Carolg (Oct 17, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> The cheeky beggar!


Ok if he was a dog lover ?


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 18, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> The good news is that the volume of a sphere dictates that 1 stone of fat on a large sphere only forms a thin layer.  However, 1 stone on a smaller sphere represents a much thicker layer.  The smaller you are...the greater the inch loss for the same weigh loss.  Hurrah!



I heard an analogy to this yesterday from a colleague. She said it's like a roll of toilet paper. You don't notice a piece or two off a new roll but as you get towards the end every piece is noticeable. I'm hoping this logic and observation will power me the remaining 48%.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 18, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> I heard an analogy to this yesterday from a colleague. She said it's like a roll of toilet paper. You don't notice a piece or two off a new roll but as you get towards the end every piece is noticeable. I'm hoping this logic and observation will power me the remaining 48%.


What an excellent analogy...and all the more so because of its everyday nature.  Now I shall be reminded of my inch loss goal several times every day.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Nov 5, 2016)

Another month gone and down to 13st 1lb. so 9lb lost this month.

Target 165lb so 18lb left to go.

It's still coming off. Noticing the changes more and more.

12st dead by Christmas Day would be amazing. I think I can get close!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 5, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 5, 2016)

Well done - I missed out, by only half a pound, for my 5 stone award this morning.

Still a zillion to go - the old fashioned way.  No surgery for my as I do not believe in it.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Nov 5, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Well done - I missed out, by only half a pound, for my 5 stone award this morning.
> 
> Still a zillion to go - the old fashioned way.  No surgery for my as I do not believe in it.


Five stone, that's fantastic, you must feel great!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 5, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> Five stone, that's fantastic, you must feel great!



Actually no, but I put that down to Dad passing away in July, still getting over that.

But certainly no bingeing - smaller meals - better choices - long may I continue being in the right head space


----------



## grovesy (Nov 5, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Actually no, but I put that down to Dad passing away in July, still getting over that.
> 
> But certainly no bingeing - smaller meals - better choices - long may I continue being in the right head space


Well done to you!


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Nov 5, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Actually no, but I put that down to Dad passing away in July, still getting over that.
> 
> But certainly no bingeing - smaller meals - better choices - long may I continue being in the right head space


He'd be very proud of all your hard work. Keep it up.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Actually no, but I put that down to Dad passing away in July, still getting over that.
> 
> But certainly no bingeing - smaller meals - better choices - long may I continue being in the right head space


Sorry to hear about your Dad. But well done to you Hazel.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> 12st dead by Christmas Day would be amazing. I think I can get close!


It's certainly looking like a strong possibility! Well done, really terrific progress!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

Another 9lb flushed away (I can't help thinking about your toilet roll analogy).

I had to squint a bit to read your HbA1c readings.  99 down to 30 is absolutely fantastic.  Keep at it mate


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Another 9lb flushed away (I can't help thinking about your toilet roll analogy).
> 
> I had to squint a bit to read your HbA1c readings.  99 down to 30 is absolutely fantastic.  Keep at it mate


Ha ha, thanks MBT, hopefully a little less metformin will save on paper!

It's quite a hard figure to digest. Perhaps a freak number. Hopefully once  at goal weight we can find the right balance.

I was a carb and sugar addict - my new diet is 180deg the other direction.

I have some slim fit chinos 34" waist which I'm Foucused on wearing on Christmas Day.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

The chinos may fit on Christmas morning, but I'd have some joggers on standby for after Christmas dinner


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> The chinos may fit on Christmas morning, but I'd have some joggers on standby for after Christmas dinner


Curiously they are stretchy fabric, slim fit. This seems to be all the rage. I feel trendy owning such things!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

I can hear the siren song of skinny jeans calling your name


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I can hear the siren song of skinny jeans calling your name


I tell you, fitting into 32' pants feels good, particularly as I need a belt to hold them up..... I had been denying that I was a 36' before & have a closet full of pants with missing buttons as testament


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Nov 8, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I tell you, fitting into 32' pants feels good, particularly as I need a belt to hold them up..... I had been denying that I was a 36' before & have a closet full of pants with missing buttons as testament


32" trousers, wow that's slinky! Well done.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Just 4lb lost this month (now down to 179lb). Seems to have been a month of plateaus! Have also struggled to get enough sleep and enough water to drink. Do you get those days, where you don't get a moment to yourself, rushing to meetings, and fire fighting, and you talk all the water out of your body through vapour loss!?!

Maybe the drop from 4 to 2 meformin a day is impacting. I don't know. My BS isn't as good as it was, still managing to keep it within 5-7.5; but it does go a bit higher than it used to. I don't know why that is, I seem to get a BS hit, then my body does an insulin counter punch. I sometimes go 5.5 fast, 7.5 one hour after, 4.8 two hours after.

I do find it a bit relentless, the constant pursuit for as lower BS as possible.  Feels like I am 'bouncing along the bottom' all the time.

I know weight loss slows as you get lower down, but it sucks! I'm down 38lb in total, and have slipped into some 34" slim fit suit trousers this morning. 5inches off the belly.

I'm still focused on 165lb. So what's that then? 14 more lbs. Might take a while! come on we can do this!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 5, 2016)

Maybes it is the time of year. If some of the fir fighting is stress that impacts on the levels too.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Bucket loads of stress mate.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 5, 2016)

Then that does not help, I am stress central here and suprised I have put no weight on this week, as off track. Though I said to my friend I am not as bad as I have been in the past.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 5, 2016)

Very inspiring to read this thread. Well done on your weight loss.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Dec 24, 2016)

Update from me.

Still trickling down. I'm over 5 inches off the waist now, and sitting here in those 34" slim fit chinos.

I'm 177lb now; fourty pounds lost in total; and each 1lb is taking a week or two to come off now. The handles of love have almost gone, but still a bit soft and squidgy with a bit off belly left so still focused on my 165lb target.

The geek in me has recorded my loss journey - I will share the chart when I'm done.

I'm gonna have some potato tomorrow - Christmas Day - but to be honest I'm not that bothered. I have been very active recently and found I need the odd 5carb snack to keep my BS above 5.

Talking about BS, I do find if I am less that 5 I am cranky, tired, and lacking focus. I will go down to 4.7 and really start to struggle. God knows how 3.7 would feel! I think I would be Stig of the dump!

I am well adjusted now to my low carb way of life. I like protein and veg without the carbs. It's nice to be full but not bloated. It's stunning when you are on a low carb diet just how pervasive and ubiquitous they are. Truly shocking.

I will try not to get too obsessed about fluctuations over the Christmas period, we all need some fun. But back on the routine next year, and the low carb for life.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2016)

You've done an amazing job PG - what a fabulous achievement for the year, the year you turned things right around!  Enjoy your Christmas and New Year!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 24, 2016)

Forty pounds off? Wow! Now that's really inspiring.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 27, 2016)

Congratulations on your weight loss. That is really brilliant and, as Ditto said, inspiring


----------



## weecee (Dec 27, 2016)

Well done on your efforts Pink Grapefruit.  You seem to be really focused on helping yourself and success  breeds success as they say.  One day at a time is all we can do. All the best for 2017


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 27, 2016)

That is awesome, PG..... Keep up the progress


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Six months since I started my weight loss and DX journey.







Started at 215lb now down to 174lb. So 43lb lost in six months.

I'm 34" trousers and they are comfortable, might need to look at the 32" jeans. Buying medium sized t-shirts and jumpers and a 16" collar fitted shirt.

I still have a few lb to go. No great drama, it is coming off. I plateaued a bit so was super tight on my diet for a week and made sure I drank lots of water, that has got be down below the 12 and a half stone mark on my scales. Next big milestone is to get below 12st.

I was 41" measured round a relaxed naval, now 35".

I still have my 165lb target weight, so 9lb left to go.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 5, 2017)

Fabulous, what diet was this again? I need to do it!


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Fabulous, what diet was this again? I need to do it!



Nothing specific, based around Dr Unwin's Diet Sheet http://tiny.cc/tqeugy

Basically no potatoes, pasta, rice, bread. Very little alcohol. Lots of water, low carb muffins and omelettes, chicken fish or prawns and salad bits at lunch. Meat and veg for tea. Trying to eat around 50g of carbs a day. Cauliflower cheese is the best - I eat this too often lol!

I have become a lot more sensitive to my body, if I'm a bit low, I will have a fee carbs as a boost.

I am chained to a desk and commute a long way to work. Also have young kids at home. But I wrap up warm and power walk at lunch for 15 min every day. That seems to really help the metabolism.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 5, 2017)

Good grief, I'm already doing that!  Except I don't have even the low carb muffins! I try for 20g of carbs a day, Induction Atkins. I intend to stick to it rigidly this year, if I don't lose a significant amount of weight I'm going to have to try something else. I always say I'm doing Atkins, but really I've spent years cheating. Now I've accepted I'm D I'm going to get with it. You are an inspiration.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Good grief, I'm already doing that!  Except I don't have even the low carb muffins! I try for 20g of carbs a day, Induction Atkins. I intend to stick to it rigidly this year, if I don't lose a significant amount of weight I'm going to have to try something else. I always say I'm doing Atkins, but really I've spent years cheating. Now I've accepted I'm D I'm going to get with it. You are an inspiration.


20g a day is too for me. I get super gnarly! Indeed I know when I'm sailing as close to the wind as I can diet wise when I'm hungry and gnarly. I don't like that place, so stay above it, and take a slower course.
I honestly believe water is essential for weightloss. A good big glass right out of bed helps flush the nights toxins away, then I try to drink 2-3 litres during the day and tail off in the evening. I read somewhere that the liver and kidneys need lots of water to work efficiently, and a healthy liver is something to strive for with the big D.


----------

